# Eclipse - Ordner in JAR exportieren



## pr (15. Apr 2017)

Hi zusammen, 

ich habe ein Eclipse project mit der Ordnerstruktur:

ProjektOrdnerName/src/com/company/app/
ProjektOrdnerName/resources/

Wenn ich aus dem Projekt eine JAR mache (Export... Runnable JAR file) möchte ich, dass auch der Ordner "resources" samt Inhalt in der JAR landet. Wie krieg ich das hin?

Danke


----------



## Neumi5694 (11. Jul 2017)

Also in Netbeans kann man einen zweiten Source Ordner hinzufügen, das geht in Eclipse sicher auch oder zumindest ähnlich.

Ich verwende z.B. die Ordner
"src" : Label "Source Packages"
"resources" : Label "resources"
Damit wird alles, was in src, build und resourcs liegt, mit reingepackt, .form und .java Dateien ausgenommen(per Filter).

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10883077/java-eclipse-resources-in-jar


----------

